# Need advise!



## chrisandben (Oct 29, 2008)

I got a job offer by one of the Dubai company recently. They only offer me AED5100 basic salary+AED3400 allowances per month. I am a civil engineer with 8 years experiences. Is this salary enough for me and my wife to survive in Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UED?? Do you mean AED?

Assuming that is what you mean, that figures are not enough for one person to live on, let alone two.

Please see the sticky thread about things you need to know to give you an idea about life here and the relative costs.


-


----------



## chrisandben (Oct 29, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> UED?? Do you mean AED?
> 
> Assuming that is what you mean, that figures are not enough for one person to live on, let alone two.
> 
> ...


Thanks Elphaba for correction of AED. 

This package comes with accommodation with shared room basis and shared common transportation. I just don't feel right about it. I see other people is getting 5 figures income with good package even included their family member. Wonder if I were treated fairly?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

chrisandben said:


> This package comes with accommodation with shared room basis and shared common transportation. I just don't feel right about it. I see other people is getting 5 figures income with good package even included their family member. Wonder if I were treated fairly?


They are either having a laugh or trying to shaft you. Don't even consider it. As for shared accommodation, the authorities are currently kicking out anybody sharing a villa (and the apartments will come next). If you are a western, qualified civil engineer, I wouldn't waste my time even thinking about it. Very dodgy.


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

chrisandben said:


> I got a job offer by one of the Dubai company recently. They only offer me AED5100 basic salary+AED3400 allowances per month. I am a civil engineer with 8 years experiences. Is this salary enough for me and my wife to survive in Dubai?


Would you mind to tell us your nationality? 
Have you read another post here regarding the salary is actually coorelated to the nationality on your passport? Very sadly, that is very true in Dubai...
I am in your field also, and I could tell that it is not the best offer.. but you should consider if it is still a double/triple jump of what you earned in your home-country..otherwise negotiate or leave it....


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

OH my god! HORRIBLE PACKAGE!!!! DON'T DO IT!!! That is an absolute JOKE!!!!


----------



## chrisandben (Oct 29, 2008)

I am from Malaysia and I am a qualified civil engineer. This package is not even my half current salary I am making here in Malaysia. Eventually I got mad after I received their offer letter this morning. It's an insult to me.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is no point in moving for less money than you're currently on. It wouldn't even be worth your while!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

chrisandben said:


> Eventually I got mad after I received their offer letter this morning. It's an insult to me.


Tell them that. No one ever learns the lesson that others refuse to teach.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

chrisandben said:


> I am from Malaysia and I am a qualified civil engineer. This package is not even my half current salary I am making here in Malaysia. Eventually I got mad after I received their offer letter this morning. It's an insult to me.


I don't blame you. Don't accept it. (Well, that goes without saying, doesn't it?). When they can't find high quality staff, they will only have themselves to blame. You're obviously worth far more than that.


----------



## pokenose (Oct 10, 2008)

do not move.....for that amount!! and sharing accomodation would mean living out of a room in an apartment......you would enjoy the life in your hometown better.......


----------



## vhy (Sep 2, 2008)

chrisandben said:


> I am from Malaysia and I am a qualified civil engineer. This package is not even my half current salary I am making here in Malaysia. Eventually I got mad after I received their offer letter this morning. It's an insult to me.


In this case, you should not be worried and rejected it right away!!...


----------

